# برنامج لحل معادلات Partial Differential Equations



## alaa abdulrazaq (9 ديسمبر 2007)

اسعدتم صباحا"

الموقع ادناه يحوي على برنامج لحل معادلات Partial Differential Equations لحالات الاستقرار وعدم الاستقرار

http://rs219.rapidshare.com/files/49089919/flpd_ax.rar

تحياتي

البصرة
العراق


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا" :28:


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ودمت لنا وللمسلمين ذخرا


----------



## tombsaint (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور يا ابن منطقتي
البصرة


----------



## ramzi etaher (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

تحياتى من طرابلس العرب الى أهل البصرة


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (8 فبراير 2008)

_شكرا الك د.علاء عبد الرزاق...و الله يجزيك الخير عنا_
_طالب من طلاب الكلية التقنية/ الوقود والطاقة_
_ياسين احمد ياسين_


----------



## احمد نوري (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخ علاء.....ان أروع من رااااائع.....ماأروعك
أدامك الله ذخرا للعلم ونشره


----------



## عقيل الربيعي (6 مارس 2008)

الله يجازيك بالخير يا د.علاء وأتمنى لو تستطيع مساعدتي اذا كان عندك برنامج حول (non Linear Square Fitting) لاني محتاجه كثيرا وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (7 مارس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك .. 

لكن انا مو راضي ينزل عندي من الرابط الخاص بك .. 

انا بحثت عنه من خلال الانترنت ووجدت الرابط التالي للنسخة
5.0.20

http://rapidshare.com/files/94202319/FlexPDE_Professional_3D_5.0.20_x86_2B.rar


----------



## سلام الخزاعي (7 مارس 2008)

انا اشكرك يا د. علاء لانك اسهمت في افادتنا منك وان كنا خارج حلقاتك الدراسية . سلام الخزاعي . احد طلابك القدامى .


----------



## alamal (13 مارس 2008)

*السلام*

مشكووووووور يااخي الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

حياك الله ابن البصرة الورد


----------



## حميد بلاسم ماهود (19 يونيو 2011)

ارجو ان كان بلامكان اعادة وضع الرابط الخاص بالبرنامج الذي يحل المعادلات التفاضلية الجزئية مع الشكر والامتنان


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (20 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## prossor (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hammoosh (6 يناير 2015)

]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته(النجدة النجدة)
ارجوكم انقذوني في حل هذه المعادلة الموجودة في ملف الصورة بطريقة (The Newton iteration method)
ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## hammoosh (6 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته(النجدة النجدة)
ارجوكم انقذوني في حل هذه المعادلة الموجودة في ملف الصورة بطريقة (The Newton iteration method)
ارجو الرد سريعا


----------

